# Southern Wisconsin snow storm



## swisconsin (Dec 22, 2007)

Well its been fun. I have been out since 11 last night and we have well over 10 inches. Stopping home quick to get some dinner and head back out and do it again. 
It has been pretty much been coming down hard since last night and hasn't really let up so it will be a long night again.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Still snowing hard here also. Drifts are becoming an issue. Stay safe.


----------



## swisconsin (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I would say thank god its friday but after 3 days of plowing i am a little beat.The weather guy is talking another possible 1 to 3 on monday plus all the wind that is coming this weekend to create some nice drifts So i know I will be out again. My poor truck has taken a beating but in the end the money is worth it


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i have a bunch of family in lafayette county and they call all the time to tell me how much snow they have and we have none :realmad:


----------

